# What to do next ???!!!!!



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you can help me. 

Quick history.
Endometriosis. 2 laser laps to remove it. Clear tubes.
FSH ranging from 12.8 - 19.9.
First IVF attempt failed due to poor of response (3/4 follicles). Tried IUI - failed. Used Menagon.
Second IVF attempt, as above, poor response resulting to IUI. Used Menpur.

I have just had a cycle cancelled due to poor response again, only 2 follicles which are not growing, so they are not even bothering with IUI. Used Gonal F.

I am devasted as my consultant says that my chances are very low as i'm not responding. When I ask to try other drugs he says we can but they are all the same, they all do the same job, so theres not much point but we can try.

He says my best chances are with doner eggs. 

I'm going to test again next month to see what my FSH is but am I wasting my time. Are all drugs the same? Do you think its worth trying again?

Thanks for your time, its much appreciated.

Sooze


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sooze said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you can help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Peter,
Just being nosey here, but when you mention recombinant fsh - is that what is used in the short protocol? In other words is that what Certrotide/Ganerelix are?

Flo


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Flo said:


> Peter,
> Just being nosey here, but when you mention recombinant fsh - is that what is used in the short protocol? In other words is that what Certrotide/Ganerelix are?
> 
> Flo


The trade name I know for recombinant FSH is Gonal F

Peter


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

woppa said:


> can i butt in here please? . I had two icsi abandoned due to poor response--can't for the life of me remember what drugs they were. I was told to lose weight which I did and they changed the drugs to gonal f and it was a high dosage. I got 17 eggs with them, 14 fertilized . Sadly for us i m/c twice but the point is surely they should try you on different drugs to see which ones get a response.
> I would not consider donor eggs until you get some answers as to why you are responding.
> sorry for putting my twopence worth in !!
> 
> ...


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Peter

Thanks so much for your speedy response, it has given me more courage and hope.

I was on 4 amps of Gonal F a day, sorry don't know what dosage that is. We only used Gonal F because I asked and pushed for it, as I said he was reluctant to use it.

I have been told to try the same protocol next month (although they are not hopeful). Do you think I should ask for a different drug protocol?

Is it possible that I just have a low number of eggs or that they are of poor quality? Or is it possible that I just do not respond to the drugs for some unknown reason?

My last period was a week earlier and not a usual type as I didn't have the same feelings also dark and very clotted. Could this be the reason for my poor response? Could time be running out for me as my response is getting worse? My consultant can not say why this is happening, he says that the endo may have damaged my ovaries.

So many questions!!

Thanks so much for your time, it really is invaluable to us.

Sooze


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sooze said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Thanks so much for your speedy response, it has given me more courage and hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks Peter and Ladies for taking time to resond to my message.

Petere, I was on 300 IU a day. I remember my consultant saying that being on 4 or 6 amps was the same fot me as I am such a low responder.

Thanks again

sooze


----------

